# Circvs Maximvs down



## Buttercup

I assume someone knows this?  I didn't see a thread, and no comment from Morrus or Piratecat on FB....


----------



## Morrus

Yeah, I know about it. Been trying to work it out.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Someone probably tried to implement a profanity filter patch and opened up a black hole...


----------



## Scott DeWar

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Someone probably tried to implement an arsehatterry filter patch and opened up a black hole...




fify


----------



## PowerWordDumb

In this thread: ENWeenies talking big where it's safe

C'mon, be a couple of sports.  Come tell us how terrible we are on our own turf once things are back up!  It'll be fun!  We'll have cake!


----------



## Greylock

How do you all know you haven't been banned, tachyied, or otherwise locked out? It's possible, you know, that the rest of CM is sitting there having a mighty good laugh at your expense.


----------



## Holy Bovine

Greylock said:


> How do you all know you haven't been banned, tachyied, or otherwise locked out? It's possible, you know, that the rest of CM is sitting there having a mighty good laugh at your expense.




Because it happening to me too.  I'm a nobody over there - tachying me would be like stopping all footage about Canadian politics in the USA.  No one would notice.



PowerWordDumb said:


> In this thread: ENWeenies talking big where it's safe
> 
> C'mon, be a couple of sports.  Come tell us how terrible we are on our own turf once things are back up!  It'll be fun!  We'll have cake!




See - this is a lie.  I never got any d**m cake.


----------



## Dungannon

I just figured Bront misspelled something while working on the db.


----------



## Buttercup

Holy Bovine said:


> Because it happening to me too.  I'm a nobody over there - tachying me would be like stopping all footage about Canadian politics in the USA.  No one would notice.



You're not a nobody to me.  That's why I gave you your awesome avatar. 




> See - this is a lie.  I never got any d**m cake.



I didn't either!  PWD, you are in deep doo doo.  I expect cake when I get there tomorrow.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Buttercup said:


> You're not a nobody to me.  That's why I gave you your awesome avatar.




is that rusty halo?


----------



## Dimwhit

With no CM all day, we should have been making good use of our time by piling on PWD. I know, it's like shooting fish in a barrel, but if blood runs, it's still good.


----------



## Holy Bovine

Buttercup said:


> You're not a nobody to me.  That's why I gave you your awesome avatar.




Awww, shucks!  And that is still my favourite avatar, ever.  With RH on the job though it didn't seem worth it to keep changing it back over on CM!




> I didn't either!  PWD, you are in deep doo doo.  I expect cake when I get there tomorrow.




All of life's lessons we learn from video games.  The cake is a lie.


----------



## Henry

Been listening to the news tonight -- OY! What a time for Circvs to be down.


----------



## IronWolf

Henry said:


> Been listening to the news tonight -- OY! What a time for Circvs to be down.




Ha! No kidding!


----------



## Obryn

I can get in just fine.  I dunno what's wrong with all of you.  Maybe you've been auto-tachyed?

Also, I was the one who found Bin Laden.

-O


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

PowerWordDumb said:


> In this thread: ENWeenies talking big where it's safe!




Considering the amount of talking about ENWorld posters behind their backs I've seen while lurking over there, all I will say is that there is no moral high ground in your assertion.


----------



## Greylock

Pffft. If it bothers you, create an alt and become beloved at CM by poking fun at ENWorld posters and at mentally challenged people on self-help forums, and by answering trivia questions with witty references to OD&D and joining whatever the current clique is, then do the big reveal in a dramatic fashion after a couple of years by going out in flaming glory and threatening to bring the whole place down and ENWorld too while drugging your innocent loved ones and stalking ex-posters and current admins across cyberspace and lay all the blame on alcohol and ex-wives. 

It's the CM way. And if anyone asks, you learned it from your years on NTL. That's the CM way too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

No thank you- despite my love of sharp witticisms, my mastery of Dayumkration, Chewjitsu, Tongue Fu and Jeet Kune D'Oh, CM strikes me as a place I have no desire to be.


----------



## Scott DeWar

removed


----------



## jonesy

Scott DeWar said:


> ...good will. Showing them we are better then them!



I'm confused by your definition of good will.

Besides, a lot of _them_ are, or were, or have become _us_.


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> I'm confused by your definition of good will.
> 
> Besides, a lot of _them_ are, or were, or have become _us_.




once again i have made an Ass of my self while trying to practice good will. *blah*

fixed.


----------



## evileeyore

So no sooner does dar get CM fixed but JC breaks it again?



I mean, I blame FickleGm!


----------



## Buttercup

Scott DeWar said:


> is that rusty halo?



Not even close!  I've been Buttercup here since it was Eric's place.  And I'm Goblin Girl everywhere else.



jonesy said:


> Besides, a lot of _them_ are, or were, or have become _us_.




Indeed.  I think 95% of CM came from here, either directly or by a more circuitous route.


By the way, I love that word.  Circuitous.


----------



## Buttercup

evileeyore said:


> So no sooner does dar get CM fixed but JC breaks it again?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean, I blame FickleGm!




Yes, yes, and yes.  Er...me too.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Considering the amount of talking about ENWorld posters behind their backs I've seen while lurking over there, all I will say is that there is no moral high ground in your assertion.




PWD wallows in the low ground.


----------



## Rel

Buttercup said:


> By the way, I love that word.  Circuitous.




I'm hereby inventing the word "Circvitous".


----------



## TarionzCousin

What happened yesterday?

/Dr. Midnight


----------



## Scott DeWar

Buttercup said:


> Not even close!  I've been Buttercup here since it was Eric's place.  And I'm Goblin Girl everywhere else.




Oh! the vet with the puppydog/horse in the making.


----------



## Rel

Scott DeWar said:


> Oh! the vet with the puppydog/horse in the making.




No.


----------



## Dice4Hire

Is CV where all the banned Enworlders go?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dice4Hire said:


> Is CV where all the banned Enworlders go?



Yes. It's their punishment and our entertainment.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Scott DeWar said:


> is that rusty halo?






Buttercup said:


> Not even close!  I've been Buttercup here since it was Eric's place.  And I'm Goblin Girl everywhere else.






Scott DeWar said:


> Oh! the vet with the puppydog/horse in the making.






Rel said:


> No.




The car?-new goblin mobile. Amongst other threads-had to go back and look, dog 4 was by cinnamon.


----------



## Rel

Dice4Hire said:


> Is CV where all the banned Enworlders go?




No a CV is a fancy ass word for resume.


----------



## Holy Bovine

Dice4Hire said:


> Is CV where all the banned Enworlders go?




No just the ENWorlders with thick skins and a lot of anger.


----------



## tuxgeo

Rel said:


> I'm hereby inventing the word "Circvitous".




I see your "Circvitous" and raise you another "V-replacing-a-U" -- "Circvitovs."

(It's probably a performance-art troupe consisting solely of members of the _Vitov_ clan: _Cirque-Vitov_.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

I'm vnanimovs in liking that.


----------



## Scott DeWar

yov gvys are really fvnny, bvt yov probably knew that, hvh?


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully

Dice4Hire said:


> Is CM where all the banned Enworlders go?



No, not as a rvle. But some banned ones are lvred over to finalize their demise.

CM is a silly place. Vnlike Camelot, I wovld definitely go there.


----------



## El Mahdi

I like to go there to lurk see the animals.  It's kind of like going to the zoo (especially as like the zoo, you want to refrain from poking things with sticks...).


----------



## evileeyore

Arise vile thread and speak your long dead wisdoms to me!


Is CM suffering another server failure?

[EDIT]
Nevermind, after six hours it seems to have returned.
[/EDIT]


----------



## Bullgrit

Bullgrit

Edit: [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]


----------



## Scott DeWar

Interesting university name. I have never heard of it.


----------



## Relique du Madde

Shouldn't that "U" be a "V"?


----------



## jonesy

Relique du Madde said:


> Shouldn't that "U" be a "V"?



No, they do not hate the V.


----------



## Dice4Hire

What goes on at CM should stay at CM.


----------



## Bullgrit

I'm not a member of Circvs Maximvs, so all I know about it is what occasionally gets mentioned about it over here. The t-shirt design was inspired by what I've read about CM in this thread.

Bullgrit


----------



## Rel

Bullgrit said:


> I'm not a member of Circvs Maximvs, so all I know about it is what occasionally gets mentioned about it over here. The t-shirt design was inspired by what I've read about CM in this thread.
> 
> Bullgrit




CM is just like ENWorld.

Only prettier.


----------



## El Mahdi

Rel said:


> CM is just like ENWorld.
> 
> Only prettier.





ROTFLOL! That was Funny!


What? What do you mean you were being serious? So it wasn't meant to be ironic?





P.S.: I dig the t-shirt Bullgrit.  It's freakin' awesome!


----------



## TarionzCousin

Rel said:


> CM is just like ENWorld.
> 
> Only prettier.



CM is scary-pretty. 

... like Rel, actually.


----------



## darjr

please note it'll be down for a bit Sunday night. It's all Diaglo's fault.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Rel said:


> CM is just like ENWorld.
> 
> Only prettier.




pretty like the neeto green pattern on food left in the fridge too long?



darjr said:


> please note it'll be down for a bit Sunday night. It's all Diaglo's fault.



I knew it!!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

Circus Maximus down...isn't that what you put in a Circus Maximus comforter?


----------



## TarionzCousin

Dannyalcatraz said:


> Circus Maximus down...isn't that what you put in a Circus Maximus comforter?



Very little comforting takes place at CM.


----------



## Scott DeWar

Aint that the truth! You see some very dark corners of minds in the word association thread even.


----------



## Cyberzombie

Bullgrit said:


> I'm not a member of Circvs Maximvs, so all I know about it is what occasionally gets mentioned about it over here. The t-shirt design was inspired by what I've read about CM in this thread.
> 
> Bullgrit




If you don't even go there -- Exvse me, if yov don't even go there, I commend yov for how accvrately yov captvered the vibe of the place.    I bet yov covld sell those if yov made them!

Hell, I might even bvy one and I haven't been there in years.


----------



## DaveyJones

darjr said:


> please note it'll be down for a bit Sunday night. It's all Diaglo's fault.




is it b/c he found the shift key?


----------



## TarionzCousin

DaveyJones said:


> is it b/c he found the shift key?



There is no shift key in OD&D!


----------



## jonesy

TarionzCousin said:


> There is no shift key in OD&D!



There was. But he killed it, and took its stuff.


----------



## Scott DeWar

How much xp did he get for killing it? did he level up?


----------



## Bullgrit

Cyberzombie said:
			
		

> I bet yov covld sell those if yov made them!
> 
> Hell, I might even bvy one and I haven't been there in years.



I wouldn't sell them without Morrus' approval/permission/support/cooperation. (Morrus owns/runs CM, right?)

Bullgrit


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

TarionzCousin said:


> There is no shift key in OD&D!




You can't type "&" without a shift key, though...


----------



## jonesy

Dannyalcatraz said:


> You can't type "&" without a shift key, though...



You can if you type the ascii code with the number pad.


----------



## darjr

Oh drat. It came back up. I blame Diaglo.


----------



## Dice4Hire

darjr said:


> Oh drat. It came back up. I blame Diaglo.




I detect a pattern.


----------



## Scott DeWar

that Diaglo is to blame for every thing?


----------



## Scott DeWar

jonesy said:


> You can if you type the ascii code with the number pad.




You can copy paste as well


----------



## darjr

Wait, I'm not saying it's his fault.


----------



## Scott DeWar

darjr said:


> please note it'll be down for a bit Sunday night. It's all Diaglo's fault.






darjr said:


> Oh drat. It came back up. I blame Diaglo.






Scott DeWar said:


> that Diaglo is to blame for every thing?






darjr said:


> Wait, I'm not saying it's his fault.




sure looks like you have blamed him!


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

darjr said:


> Oh drat. It came back up. I blame Diaglo.




And 4 hours later, did you have to call a health care professional?


----------



## Scott DeWar

Put that way , I am quite sure i do not want to know what came back up!


----------



## Relique du Madde

Bullgrit said:


> I wouldn't sell them without Morrus' approval/permission/support/cooperation. (Morrus owns/runs CM, right?)
> 
> Bullgrit




Donate it to Morrus on the grounds of the shirt design being Creative Commons: NC -A.  That way everyone could make their own, they can't sell it, but they must say "Bullgrit" made the design whenever they are asked about the shirt.  

Then during the next GenCon their could be a CM flash mob where everyone dons their "I Hate U" shirts and then begin trolling people like venders who sell prints of other people's artwork.


----------



## Morrus

Bullgrit said:


> I wouldn't sell them without Morrus' approval/permission/support/cooperation. (Morrus owns/runs CM, right?)
> 
> Bullgrit




Go for it!  Don't worry about me.


----------



## Bullgrit

Morrus said:
			
		

> Go for it!



Very good!

For anyone interested in having one: Circvs Maximvs t-shirts are available at the Total Bullgrit store:
Circvs Maximvs T-Shirts at Total Bullgrit

Pass the word around to the folks over at Circvs Maximvs.




Bullgrit


----------



## Scott DeWar

Hey Morrus, can you put that on the frotn page of CM for bullgrit?

actually, i just placed a post on this item with a  link


----------



## PowerWordDumb

Holy Bovine said:


> No just the ENWorlders with thick skins and a lot of anger.




I'm not angry!  Okay, I'm not very angry.  Okay, so I didn't kick any puppies today.  Okay, so I didn't kick any puppies missing a leg today.

Okay, well I didn't kick them _hard_.


----------



## Scott DeWar

PowerWordDumb said:


> I'm not angry!  Okay, I'm not very angry.  Okay, so I didn't kick any puppies today.  Okay, so I didn't kick any puppies missing a leg today.
> 
> Okay, well I didn't kick them _hard_.





or too very far?

Bvllgrit, yov are getting a mixed review from ovinomancer


----------



## fett527

It's...almost creative.


----------



## Scott DeWar

a response:

Circvs Maximvs - View Single Post - a product review

there is another, but I am pming to you a different response


----------



## Morrus

Scott DeWar said:


> Hey Morrus, can you put that on the frotn page of CM for bullgrit?




CM has a front page?  News to me!


----------



## Scott DeWar

Morrus said:


> CM has a front page?  News to me!




sorry boss, I got use to seeing the fine forum frunt page we have here.

also, bullgrit,here is a request that i wanted to make sure you saw:

Heehee! I only wish there were ladies Ts in that.


----------

